# hds 7 gen navionics pc app



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I cannot get my HDS 7 GEn 2 lowrance saved trails to show up on my Navionics PC App. What am i doing wrong? The waypoints all show. The navionics PC app sort of sucks. Google earth is better but I cannot export to share......


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry that you are having troubles. To get a prompt response, please call Navionics directly at 800-848-5896. trying to find the correct procedures via a forum would take way too long. you can always email me at [email protected]. if anyone wants to try our PC app, shoot me a quick email and reference this forum post. i have a few free ones left.


----------

